# Something wierd is going on with my Red Belly



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

One of my four red bellies has turned almost completely black and has been spending a lot of time off on its own instead of hangin out with the others. It is now resting on the bottom instead of hovering; it is still right side up, but it is resting on the ground. It does look a little ragged, though not too bad. This fish is still eating really well, infact maybee eating a little more than the others.

Does anyone have any idea what could be going on. Please let me know. I am new to piranhas, so I don't know if this is usual, but it has deffinately gotten really dark to almost a black, while the others are much, much lighter.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Chomps said:


> One of my four red bellies has turned almost completely black and has been spending a lot of time off on its own instead of hangin out with the others. It is now resting on the bottom instead of hovering; it is still right side up, but it is resting on the ground. It does look a little ragged, though not too bad. This fish is still eating really well, infact maybee eating a little more than the others.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what could be going on. Please let me know. I am new to piranhas, so I don't know if this is usual, but it has deffinately gotten really dark to almost a black, while the others are much, much lighter.


Im not sure sounds like its ready to breed though!
Wait for the experts and search the breeding threads!


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

here are some pictures incase this helps, you can't tell too much, but it is resting on the bottom, and almost leaning against the wall, and is not moving exept and inch forward or backward.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll check out the breeding forum, thank you. If anyone else has any thoughts or ideas please let me know. I would be excited if the fish does want to breed but I also want to make sure it is not sick!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

notaverage said:


> One of my four red bellies has turned almost completely black and has been spending a lot of time off on its own instead of hangin out with the others. It is now resting on the bottom instead of hovering; it is still right side up, but it is resting on the ground. It does look a little ragged, though not too bad. This fish is still eating really well, infact maybee eating a little more than the others.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what could be going on. Please let me know. I am new to piranhas, so I don't know if this is usual, but it has deffinately gotten really dark to almost a black, while the others are much, much lighter.


Im not sure sounds like its ready to breed though!
Wait for the experts and search the breeding threads!
[/quote]
I agree!


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

So if the fish is in heat, is there anything I need to do, or do I just let nature take its course? Sorry, this may be a dumb question but I have only had the piranhas for a little over a week, so I am brand new to this.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

My piranha has now moved into l alittle shelter and is just laying on the bottom, and leaning against the side, it is not even moving its fins. It is breathing, but that is the only movement I can see... I have never bred Piranhas before, but this looks like it is crawling in a hole to die. Is this normal with a piranha that is in heat, or whatever you call it when it happens to a fish? 
I have been reading a lot on the internet over the past couple of hours and the coloring and the battle scars make sence, but I am worried about the lack of movement, and the c\fact that it is the only fish paring off; no mate. I am concerned about the fish.. if this is normal please tell me, and if so what I should look for or expect. thank you.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Chomps said:


> My piranha has now moved into l alittle shelter and is just laying on the bottom, and leaning against the side, it is not even moving its fins. It is breathing, but that is the only movement I can see... I have never bred Piranhas before, but this looks like it is crawling in a hole to die. Is this normal with a piranha that is in heat, or whatever you call it when it happens to a fish?
> I have been reading a lot on the internet over the past couple of hours and the coloring and the battle scars make sence, but I am worried about the lack of movement, and the c\fact that it is the only fish paring off; no mate. I am concerned about the fish.. if this is normal please tell me, and if so what I should look for or expect. thank you.


Personally as one of the newest breeders on the forum... i wouldn't worry too much. I THINK i had my 4 reds both pair together for 2 batches of fry in the same week. None of them turned actually sideways on each other, but it seemed like all of them weren't getting along. I took some caution and started checking up on them hardcore about 2-4 times a day. Kinda with the same behavior as yours as well. I was noticing some weird territory flips and weird attacks going on. And then again, a few days after that happened.... I end up with AT LEAST 1 batch, if not 2 batches of fry. Still under speculation since their development. Some are developing WAY much faster than than a lot. I have a few that definitely look like little reds, and i have some that still look like tiny little fry reds that barely have tails to swim.

I would keep an eye on your params... dont change ANYTHING as far as decor goes in your point, and wait at best a week. Maybe change your water again if you haven't in a week, and see how that goes. (I'm pretty sure i got mine to breed on accident without trying to "set their natural breeding evironment up" like some do so you might be experiencing the same thing.) I had a FEELING my reds were about to breed from all i've read on here, but wasn't sure.

I'd say just keep an eye on them... See if you catch them pairing off in a corner or a portion of your tank. If no REAL drastic changes, i'd just leave everything, and see if you have orange eggs in a cluster on the bottom of your tank all of a sudden. If you do, then welcome to the club partner! If thats the case, then start reading HEAVILY up on the breeding forum. If this is the case, then contact me or another "known" breeder that knows AT LEAST the basics on breeding so they can help you along. I've had a lot of help with some members on here w/ breeding on here and it's helped me immesely.

We'll wait on your post thats titled, "I THINK MY REDS ARE BREEDING!"


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Also... many times, peoples reds turn a blackish color means they're maturing. My reds don't show much color at all anymore. I keep their params pretty well. Every once and awhile i'll screw up a few days and a row and get my params out of whack.

2, maybe 3 reds of mine are pretty black. I just had at least a batch, maybe 2 batches of fry from my reds. So if that means anything... it means at best you're reds are maturing and if you're tank is setup right for them, they'll hopefully breed for ya. A LOT of people would DIE to have this problem. Like i said....... Keep an eye on them.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

Just an update. My fish seem to be doing a lot better, but I don't think I am going to have eggs any time soon. All the aggression has died down a ton and she has started swiming with the others again. Maybe the dark color is a sign of maturity, or perhaps she never got a breeding pair and so is giving up, but I don't think she is sick at all.

Glad sh'e ok, a little bummed that no breeding is going on though. At least that gives me more time to learn all I can before I deal with that.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Chomps said:


> Just an update. My fish seem to be doing a lot better, but I don't think I am going to have eggs any time soon. All the aggression has died down a ton and she has started swiming with the others again. Maybe the dark color is a sign of maturity, or perhaps she never got a breeding pair and so is giving up, but I don't think she is sick at all.
> 
> Glad sh'e ok, a little bummed that no breeding is going on though. At least that gives me more time to learn all I can before I deal with that.


good to hear.... Seriously tho, i didn't expect my reds to breed, but i think 2 pairs did. So anything can happen partner. I literally woke up one morning, saw some weird orange crap on my gravel and shrugged it off for a day, then the next day i checked and one of my reds was guarding it like it was his job, so i put 2 and 2 together and literally said out loud, "oh sh*t i think they bred." You'd be suprised my friend, i wouldn't put it out of the question.

My last 2 cents are that if your red is getting black, its trying to entice a female to breed.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

> My last 2 cents are that if your red is getting black, its trying to entice a female to breed.


Thanks man, I would love it if they did, but I am pretty sure that the black one is a female, though I could be wrong, but she is pretty thick, but if anything does happen I can guarantee that you'll hear about it. I would be so pumped!


----------



## RICARDO (Jul 3, 2006)

MOST OF THE TIME THE MALE FINDS A SPOT FOR NESTING AND LOWERS THE FEMALE IN BUT U NEVER KNOW /U CANT REALLY TELL SEX DIFERENCE BUT WHEN NOT FED THE FAT ONES ARE SAID TO BE FEMALE IN SOME CASES IN MY CASE IT WAS TRUE THEY GOT BLACK LIKE YOURS AND A WEEK LATER LOOK WHAT I GOT SO GOOD LUCK


----------



## RICARDO (Jul 3, 2006)

hey chomps any up dates on your black p


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

> hey chomps any up dates on your black p


Nothing much, she is still as black as ever, but not as territorial, but I also just planted my tank, so she was stressed and as silver as the rest of them for a while, but she is all black again... We'll see, but nothing yet.







If something happens as far as breeding I'll be pretty excited and have a post on the breeding forum right away. As for whether or not she is sick... She is fine.


----------

